# Mike Wells thinks Pacers are #3 in East



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

http://blogs.indystar.com/pacersinsider/



> 3. Pacers – I’m calling Jamaal Tinsley the “X” factor this season for a couple of reasons. The first, and most obvious, reason is his health. Tell me if this sounds familiar? “Jamaal is looking great, he’s working hard and is in shape.” Haven’t you guys (and ladies) heard that the past couple of summers? I’ve been told that again this summer. A healthy Tinsley at the point gives the Pacers their best chance of winning. The second reason with Tinsley is if coach Rick Carlisle will let him run the show in the offense they plan on using this season. Tinsley has been frustrated in the past because of Carlisle’s micromanaging of the offense. The up tempo offense fits right into Tinsley’s style.




Thoughts?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

This team is DANGEROUS if they can get past all the "X-factors." That's alot though. I can't wait for the season.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

With a healthy JT this becomes a waaaaaay different looking team, mainly because Jamaal excells playing uptempo.....We all know he got the skills to be a top guard in this league, and I'm glad that he's in good shape, and prepare to play, the thing is I don't know if he'll ever stay healthy enough to play an entire season, I sure hope so, but I doubt it....Here's to Jamaal proving me wrong though....:cheers:.....

Oh and we're definetly 3rd. with him in the lineup....I even go as far as saying top 2 with only Miami ahead of us right now, but they won't make it back to the finals this year though, and that I can guarantee....


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Bit too optimistic I rather see us hoovering under the radar and surprise than have high hopes and fail. 3? Hmmm I don't fink so atleast not at the start of the season. There are other teams with great D and chemistry who have improved like Bulls also Cavs may be dangerous and Nets atleas one of them will have better regular season record 2 of them would be more realistic also I belive we can beat Wizards but I am not sure. I thin we will end up between 5-6 if everithing pans out and we have little unluck with injures and inconsistancy. 4th best record would be push and 7 or worse would mean falure. Playoffs are another thing some teams that may end up with better record can be beatable if we play well (Cavs, Wizards, Bulls) I am not sure about other but I am fan so when time comes I belive we will allways win


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> :.....
> 
> Oh and we're definetly 3rd. with him in the lineup....I even go as far as saying top 2 with only Miami ahead of us right now, but they won't make it back to the finals this year though, and that I can guarantee....



Wow I didnt know that Detroit all of a sudden became garbage with B Wallace leaving or that the Nets suddenly became pushovers or that Cleveland regressed over the offseason or that Chicago got worst. Interesting assesment


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> Wow I didnt know that Detroit all of a sudden became garbage with B Wallace leaving


With Ben Wallace's intimidation leaving, they lose their defense. As shown last year, without defense, they're not that good.



> or that the Nets suddenly became pushovers or that Cleveland regressed over the offseason or that Chicago got worst. Interesting assesment


I agree with you on those. Detroit > Indy, too, but I doubt they do much this year.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Detroit > Indy.



I don't think so, I mean they're still going to be pretty good and all, but definetly not better than us....


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

3rd in east is a fair estimate, optimistic but defendable. we've added marquis daniels and al harrington to our roster (amongst others). the talent is there.. now we just need to prove it.


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

With a healthy JT and Marquis daniels this team is going to be dangerous. The uptempo offense suits our guards and With Baby Al and JO working off eachother allowing double teams to be elimated I fully expect for us to be laughing at being called 3rd in the east..


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I don't think so, I mean they're still going to be pretty good and all, but *definetly not better than us*....


Thats where you are wrong my friend...very wrong indeed.
Lets talk about the matchups shall we..
Pg this one isnt even fair :biggrin: Billups obsolutely destroys Jamaal, this isnt a knock on tinsley but more of a complement on Chauncey
Sg Sure Sjax can be dangerous but he isnt consistent enough to keep pace of the lightning speed and deadly accuracy of rip
sf Prince beats granger by a fair amount but this matchup isnt so black and white, granger can and will hold his own against prince
Pf one word..SheeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED!
C-Jermiane Oneal will absolutely destroy Mohammed( assuming he starts)


Bench: Pacers are a far more deaper team than pistons but they dont got Dyess :biggrin:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

SHEED! said:


> Thats where you are wrong my friend...very wrong indeed.
> Lets talk about the matchups shall we..
> Pg this one isnt even fair :biggrin: Billups obsolutely destroys Jamaal, this isnt a knock on tinsley but more of a complement on Chauncey
> Sg Sure Sjax can be dangerous but he isnt consistent enough to keep pace of the lightning speed and deadly accuracy of rip
> ...



Only one I'm willing to give you is PG....Other than that you guys have nobody else that scares me, sure you have some pretty decent players still, but our depth and coaching is light years away from yours so I stand by my statement...:usa:..... :cheers:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Only one I'm willing to give you is PG....Other than that you guys have nobody else that scares me, sure you have some pretty decent players still, but our depth and coaching is light years away from yours so I stand by my statement...:usa:..... :cheers:



When did Stephen Jackson become better than Rip Hamilton? When did Danny Granger become better than Tayshaun Prince. I would say coaching is a wash but Flip Saunders is a great coach


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> When did Stephen Jackson become better than Rip Hamilton? When did Danny Granger become better than Tayshaun Prince. I would say coaching is a wash but Flip Saunders is a great coach



Well I'm actually thinking of a combination of Jax, and Marquis against Rip, and well I expect DG to hold his own against not only Prince but the whole league this year....And Flip might be a "great" coach, but there's NO way that he's better than Carlisle....No way....


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Pacers have a better Center, bench, and coach. No ifs ands or buts


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Pacers have a better Center, bench, and coach. No ifs ands or buts



Oh without a doubt...:cheers:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> When did Stephen Jackson become better than Rip Hamilton?


He can be, but it just depends on which Stephen Jackson is at the game.



> When did Danny Granger become better than Tayshaun Prince.


He wasn't far off last year, and is going to be better this year.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> He can be, but it just depends on which Stephen Jackson is at the game.
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't far off last year, and is going to be better this year.



Wow


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

silly pacerholic... thinks Sjax is better than rip silly.. :wink:


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> Wow


I guess that he is bit sarcastic but anyways our overall debth at sg/sf is good: S-Jax, Marquis and DG, Al sounds fine (have slashing, scoring, defense...) and results aren't allways matter of pure talent I mean you should know it


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Banjoriddim said:


> I guess that he is bit sarcastic


I wasn't sarcastic. Jackson can have better games than Hamilton, but overall, Rip is much better since he doesn't lose his head or jack up so many shots.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> I wasn't sarcastic. Jackson can have better games than Hamilton, but overall, Rip is much better since he doesn't lose his head or jack up so many shots.



Very good post PF, and I agree with you 100%... :cheers:


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Sjax as good as Rip? Wow!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Rip is overrated anyway.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

rock747 said:


> http://blogs.indystar.com/pacersinsider/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The guy is loopy. No offense.


----------

